# Rotomolded Solo Skiff



## skinnywaterfishin

SIAP.

Have ya'll seen the new rotomolded Solo Skiff? Holy cow that thing has my attention at $1700! (without motor). Rated for a 3 hp, max 5 hp.

I was leaning to a Pursuit kayak and it's the same price! These little boats are super sweet. Dealer down in Bayou Vista has a waiting list for them and expects to get some boats in August. I can't wait till folks get these out on the water, bang them around a bit and we get some feedback and reviews. I dig the seafoam green color!

http://fishthefuture.com/thread/959/elvis-sighting-solo-skiff

http://fishthefuture.com/thread/793/uh-oh-solo-skiff (page 4 of this thread has the video of the guy loading it up.....just have to deal with his loudmouth...lol

http://www.facebook.com/SoloSkiff

http://www.soloskiff.com/faq/

http://www.soloskiff.com/blog/


----------



## southpaw

Those are really cool little skiffs. I looked for a long time at the fiberglass version of these and was going to get one before I bought my microskiff. The only thing that steered me away from the fiberglass version was the wait time. At the time I wanted to order one the turnaround was over something like 4 or 5 months and I could get my boat a lot quicker. Now that they've come out with that rotomolded version they've caught my interest again though


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

southpaw said:


> Those are really cool little skiffs. I looked for a long time at the fiberglass version of these and was going to get one before I bought my microskiff. The only thing that steered me away from the fiberglass version was the wait time. At the time I wanted to order one the turnaround was over something like 4 or 5 months and I could get my boat a lot quicker. Now that they've come out with that rotomolded version they've caught my interest again though


Man I hear you....$1700 quickly got my attention which was the same amount I was going to spend on a kayak.


----------



## southpaw

skinnywaterfishin said:


> Man I hear you....$1700 quickly got my attention which was the same amount I was going to spend on a kayak.


Yeah that's a great price point. You could probably find an old 2 smoke engine for around $300 and be ready to go.

I will say, one thing that is really attractive about the soloskiff, besides being rotomolded, is that it comes with rod holders, push pole holders and a hatch. Those were all things I had to add to my boat. The soloskiff seems more ready to fish.


----------



## Absolut

I've really wanted one of these for a long time...looks like a really cool little boat.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Yeah southpaw, a 3hp is recommended, I believe 5hp max rated. Accessories were what I was just considering on the kayak too and same goes with a boat. Features like you mentioned being standard are big. Plus the tiller doesn't need any type of extension so that's nice too. Don't know if you could put a larger tower on it, you'd probably just stand on the cooler/seat but that isn't quite as high as a normal tower over the engine on a poling skiff.

The dealer in Bayou Vista said he's got over 10 on order 10 impatient customers. I think these were supposed to hit the market in May but they've pushed. They are getting them out the door and more expected this week. The Bayou Vista dealer said he expects his first delivery in August.

I'm anxious to start getting reports on these boats.


----------



## wadefischer

Anybody else have ideas for rotomold ideas. New molder just opened up in Pearland. Www.sherman-tank.com


----------



## GoneSouth

Somebody has two for sale in Austin on CL with motors. I think a 2 cooler bought one.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

GoneSouth said:


> Somebody has two for sale in Austin on CL with motors. I think a 2 cooler bought one.


Those are the glass versions, not the new rotomolded boats.


----------



## GoneSouth

Ah, ok now I know. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demeter

I have a fiberglass solo, and its a great little skiff. Poling a soloskiff is effortless, with one push you are gliding thru the water. I took it beyond the breakers to the first set of oil rigs at the packer channel on a calm day, and then later that morning I was poling the flats sightcasting to redfish.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

Demeter said:


> I have a fiberglass solo, and its a great little skiff. Poling a soloskiff is effortless, with one push you are gliding thru the water. I took it beyond the breakers to the first set of oil rigs at the packer channel on a calm day, and then later that morning I was poling the flats sightcasting to redfish.


That's awesome...thanks for sharing!


----------



## commtrd

Where is the gas tank on these? I think Roys Bait and Tackle is supposed to start carrying these also. They are pretty cool looking little boats.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

commtrd said:


> Where is the gas tank on these? I think Roys Bait and Tackle is supposed to start carrying these also. They are pretty cool looking little boats.


My cousin went to Roy's a few weeks ago to look at the new Nucanoe Pursuit and the Frontier kayaks and got into a discussion with the guy that helped him about the new solo skiffs. Guy said he's got 11 customers with them on backorder and expected delivery sometime in August. So I figure we'll be getting reports in soon.

Here's a forum I follow where a guy just took delivery of his and posted a bunch of pics. He's going to get it wet this weekend.

http://fishthefuture.com/thread/1006/roto-molded-solo-skiff-live

I believe the 5 Tohatsu's have a .3 gal internal tank. See this thread for discussions on it's fuel capacity and consumption rates, etc.

http://fishthefuture.com/thread/959/elvis-sighting-solo-skiff


----------



## Bird

I just tried a rotomolded Solo this past weekend and I'm super impressed. It had a trolling motor on it which moved it along pretty good but a 2.5/3hp would be ideal. Personally, I think the little air cooled Honda would be perfect. Super stable, and well thought out for adding accessories. I'm considering one just because.


----------



## commtrd

Does any companay sell a trailer for the soloskiff?


----------



## southpaw

commtrd said:


> Does any companay sell a trailer for the soloskiff?


I'm sure you can get one built for the soloskiff but that'd be pretty expensive. I have a similar microskiff and just modified a McClain jon boat trailer to fit my rig.


----------



## Solodaddio

commtrd said:


> Does any companay sell a trailer for the soloskiff?


This jet ski trailer accommodates my 14pa. Similar in size to the solo skiff.


----------



## commtrd

I didn't even think about a jet ski trailer. Good solution.


----------



## Backcast

Academy has McClain trailers that are aluminum.
Joe


----------



## commtrd

Pretty cool little boats. Will check out Academy to see what they have available. Thanks.


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail

I've looked at the academy trailers and to be honest, don't waist your money. Look for a jet ski trailer. Better quality and most likely cheaper. I've been looking at this rigs and thought that a 3hp - 6hp long tail mud motor might be pretty sweet. 

I'd love to play with one.


----------



## Demeter

*Karavan Trailers*

I bought a karavan trailer from cabellas for my soloskiff. Every part of that trailer can easily be adjusted for the length of your skiff.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Karavan-Trailer/1116729.uts


----------



## reddog5

*Anyone have soloskiff*

in stock around Houston?


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

reddog5 said:


> in stock around Houston?


Outback Kayaks in Bayou Vista is a Solo Skiff dealer. Not sure if they have any in stock.


----------



## commtrd

Demeter said:


> I bought a karavan trailer from cabellas for my soloskiff. Every part of that trailer can easily be adjusted for the length of your skiff.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Karavan-Trailer/1116729.uts


How much did the trailer cost? No price listed on the link.


----------



## commtrd

Wooly Hawg Tail said:


> I've looked at the academy trailers and to be honest, don't waist your money. Look for a jet ski trailer. Better quality and most likely cheaper. I've been looking at this rigs and thought that a 3hp - 6hp long tail mud motor might be pretty sweet.
> 
> I'd love to play with one.


A good quality lightweight mud motor on a soloskiff would be incredible. That would make the boat cousin to an air boat. If it can be rigged up with a mud motor.


----------



## Snookered

my buddy got a roto molded Solo from Roy's here in Corpus a few months back, and put a tohatsu 5hp on it.....he flat out flies in that thing! gets super shallow and uses ounces of fuel instead of gallons!

as an aside, check out this little deal in the classifieds....not as sexy as a Solo, but gets my wheels spinning....

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1735802

also in classifieds (at least right now) are a couple of trailers for sale (kayak/jetski)....check it out....

snookered


----------



## Demeter

commtrd said:


> How much did the trailer cost? No price listed on the link.


It was around 700$.


----------



## commtrd

A miniature catamaran with a mud motor would be over the top for fishing. Stability and extreme shallow draft too. I think the flood gates have been opened up with the intro of the SolosSkiff. Looks like the lower unit on a small OB hangs down around a foot so if something can be done to alleviate that problem then hard core fishing down south then becomes a reality. Because there is lots of area that must be traversed that is extremely shallow and it would take a lot of time to pole across flats when running under power would be so much better.


----------



## Snookered

commtrd said:


> A miniature catamaran with a mud motor would be over the top for fishing. Stability and extreme shallow draft too. I think the flood gates have been opened up with the intro of the SolosSkiff. Looks like the lower unit on a small OB hangs down around a foot so if something can be done to alleviate that problem then hard core fishing down south then becomes a reality. Because there is lots of area that must be traversed that is extremely shallow and it would take a lot of time to pole across flats when running under power would be so much better.


 I hear ya, and that's what some of the old timers that hang around Baffin did back in the day....this is the second iteration.....they had a big boat with a big motor, and they would pull smaller skiffs with small motors down towards the landcut and of course nine-mile hole....Louis Peetz was one of these characters, and I heard a few stories from him before he passed away a few years back....his little skiff was maybe 12' long with a 20hp on it, and not much else besides a cooler....no console, small gas tank, steering was accomplished by standing up front and leaning which direction you wanted to go....some of the original "micro-skiffs"....
snookered


----------



## Pocketfisherman

With Corecell material being super light and easy to work with, it is within the realm of the amateur to build their own superlight skiff these days. There is a thread in the boating section on "converting the ugliest boat in Costa Rica" that has a great series of pictures on what can be done with the stuff.


----------



## commtrd

Pocketfisherman said:


> With Corecell material being super light and easy to work with, it is within the realm of the amateur to build their own superlight skiff these days. There is a thread in the boating section on "converting the ugliest boat in Costa Rica" that has a great series of pictures on what can be done with the stuff.


Great idea just think of what could be done by guys using the experience they have to custom design a boat that is totally tuned for intended use.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday

*If only there were something like this out there...*

If only...



commtrd said:


> A miniature catamaran with a mud motor would be over the top for fishing. Stability and extreme shallow draft too. I think the flood gates have been opened up with the intro of the SolosSkiff. Looks like the lower unit on a small OB hangs down around a foot so if something can be done to alleviate that problem then hard core fishing down south then becomes a reality. Because there is lots of area that must be traversed that is extremely shallow and it would take a lot of time to pole across flats when running under power would be so much better.


----------



## commtrd

Are there even any mud motors made that could realistically be mounted to a solo skiff?


----------



## squid013

I'm a fly fisherman and have been dying to get one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin

squid013 said:


> I'm a fly fisherman and have been dying to get one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Me too on both counts!


----------



## southpaw

commtrd said:


> Are there even any mud motors made that could realistically be mounted to a solo skiff?


I feel like mounting a mud motor would yield some diminishing results. Sure you could run shallower but mud motors generally weigh more. In my experience with my microskiff, weight can make a big difference. Not to mention mud motors are also more inefficient


----------



## Snookered

southpaw said:


> I feel like mounting a mud motor would yield some diminishing results. Sure you could run shallower but mud motors generally weigh more. In my experience with my microskiff, weight can make a big difference. Not to mention mud motors are also more inefficient


 not to mention that they are not kind on seagrasses, so using them from say, redfish bay/rockport and south to brownsville is not looked favorably upon....
snookered


----------

